# Magnet Algae Scrubbers



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Anyone use those? Just wondered if they are worth the $7.. I'm starting to get little circles of a browning algae on my glass in places and usually just wipe it with my hand a few times and it goes away but those scrubbers look kind of fun lol. If they work anyways.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

awsome way to scratch ur glass. Used one once, NEVER again


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

pringleringel said:


> Anyone use those? Just wondered if they are worth the $7.. I'm starting to get little circles of a browning algae on my glass in places and usually just wipe it with my hand a few times and it goes away but those scrubbers look kind of fun lol. If they work anyways.


yes they do work for minor cleaning like brown algae so long as the algeae hasn't been there for ages. If you run it along the glass a couple times a week it definitley makes scrubbing things easier too. When stuff gets hardened on you need a razor blade or scrubber still. Make sure you get the right size. Small ones don't have a big enough magnet for the thicker glass, they actually do rate them for tank size, plus more surface area makes it go by quicker. I was really skeptical until i saw one in use at the lfs.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

They work, I only use the magfloat branded ones as they tend to scrape the glass alot better, even GSA is gone after 1 swipe.


----------



## mrnmrskyle (Mar 4, 2011)

i never noticed any glass scratching, but i guess if the pad wears out it could be possible, i'd def use the magnafloat one thats like $9.. seems to have better magnets than the non-floaty one


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

They work extremely well in my case. Just dont get any gravel or rocks in between them and they wont scratch. I have a small nano mag for my tanks and it works awesome. Its small so on my 55, it take a bit more time. But it uses a velco style hook plastic that removes the algae, it'll never scratch glass unless you get something in it.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

mk4gti said:


> awsome way to scratch ur glass. Used one once, NEVER again


I think what mk4gti is saying is be careful, you don't want to pick up a piece of sand or gravel when you get close to it. I had one and that's what happened to me. As mk4gti said, never again.

DLH


----------



## mrnmrskyle (Mar 4, 2011)

oh yeah and don't use it on the back side if you have a poster theme taped on or however else you apply those things.. i tried it a little... just reached in and scrubbed lol


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

mrnmrskyle said:


> oh yeah and don't use it on the back side if you have a poster theme taped on or however else you apply those things.. i tried it a little... just reached in and scrubbed lol


 I was going for an algae theme on the back glas lol.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have two,a mag float and a hagen brand one.The hagen sounds rough and so I dont use it.I love my mag float though.Its perfectly gentle and works well for getting the algae,or whatever else is on the glass.Pushes the snails around haha.


----------



## Suenell (Mar 26, 2011)

I too use the kind with a velcro looking pad. I've used different ones for many years & never got a scratched tank. Instructions even tell you not to get it into the gravel because it could pick some up & scratch the glass.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Love mine, I don't need anything else to clean the glass. As mentioned, just watch out you don't pick up a grain of sand/gravel as it will scratch your glass.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

I bought one yesterday and it's awesome!  I can see getting a rock stuck in it would be bad but that can happen with anything you use..


----------



## bry1105 (Apr 19, 2011)

phys said:


> They work extremely well in my case. Just dont get any gravel or rocks in between them and they wont scratch.


Ditto. I've got a medium Mag Float.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I have seen them rust after being left in the tank for too long, and algae can grow in between the scraper and the glass if you leave them in there and diminish their scraping capability. I keep mine outside the tank whenever possible.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

If you do pick up any substrate just pull the thing off the glass and it will float to the top and drop the substrate, if not use a hard toothbrush to brush it out, if you got iron planting substrate, I suggest not using one within 3" of the substrate the iron will jump to the magnet.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> If you do pick up any substrate just pull the thing off the glass and it will float to the top and drop the substrate, if not use a hard toothbrush to brush it out, if you got iron planting substrate, I suggest not using one within 3" of the substrate the iron will jump to the magnet.


"iron planting substrate" It's been so long since I've used a magnetic brush that I thought it was my imagination that I remembered that happening. 

DLH


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

pringleringel said:


> Anyone use those? Just wondered if they are worth the $7.. I'm starting to get little circles of a browning algae on my glass in places and usually just wipe it with my hand a few times and it goes away but those scrubbers look kind of fun lol. If they work anyways.


Have been using one for 2 years.I imo they work fine.


----------

